# Puppy & Kitten Photography



## PedigreePortraits (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello, 

We are professional photographers who offer service of photographing litters of puppies and kittens for breeders. 

We come out to you with professional lighting, backdrops and props and capture stunning photographs of your already adorable puppies and kittens. 

We would love to hear from you.


----------

